# my boy BuLLy



## african cake queen (Dec 19, 2012)

i love this guy. bUllY is 3 yrs. old. we took his skateboard away because he would forget to jump off the board and crash every time.


----------



## mainey34 (Dec 19, 2012)

Lol..looks like he might be a little spoiled...


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 19, 2012)

mainey34 said:


> Lol..looks like he might be a little spoiled...



boy, you can tell just from his picture? 'LOL' YOU ARE RIGHT.


----------



## wellington (Dec 19, 2012)

Very cute. I love the bully breeds. I have a bull terrier. You want to kill them sometimes, but all the while you are laughing your you no what off at them.


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 19, 2012)

wellington said:


> Very cute. I love the bully breeds. I have a bull terrier. You want to kill them sometimes, but all the while you are laughing your you no what off at them.
> [/quot yes, hes a real joker!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Dec 19, 2012)

Aww, he looks like a fun dog and that is hilarious that you had to take his skateboard away!


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 23, 2012)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Aww, he looks like a fun dog and that is hilarious that you had to take his skateboard away!


 hes alot of fun, if you throw a ball from the kitchen bully blows thru the sheet rock wall near the front door. its a good thing hubby does drywall. bully is just a 49 pd. dennis the mennis. he is also a mamas boy.


----------



## lisa127 (Dec 23, 2012)

He's adoreable!!


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 23, 2012)

[/u]


lisa127 said:


> He's adoreable!!


i'll go tell the ham bone. thanks.


----------



## jeninak907 (Dec 23, 2012)

It must be a english bull thing, the skateboard; because I saw a show where it was getting in the way of this guys marriage...they had to take it away from the dog so he would listen to the wife and they could all go on "normal" walks..lol I also love bull breeds.


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 24, 2012)

jeninak907 said:


> It must be a english bull thing, the skateboard; because I saw a show where it was getting in the way of this guys marriage...they had to take it away from the dog so he would listen to the wife and they could all go on "normal" walks..lol I also love bull breeds.



he loves trouble. he broke my fathers wheel barrel and my neices rollers skates. he loves anything with wheels. it is for sure a bulldog thing. bully is a small old english with alot to say.


----------



## argus333 (Jan 2, 2013)

i have 2


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 2, 2013)

argus333 said:


> i have 2



what a great picture.they are so cute.double trouble. nice.


----------



## karleyreed (Jan 3, 2013)

My heart just melted!!! When I leave home I want a french bull dog. Totally adorable


----------

